# PC &quot;Hack-Sicher&quot; machen



## Haribo92 (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute  

Ich hab jetz endlich nen neuen pc und wollte den jetz hacksicher machen.
Ich bin öfter auf TS² Servern und die Leute können da mit einem bestimmten hack die IP des pc´s herausfinden.
Das alleine is noch nich schlimm, aber zusätzlich gibts noch progs. die dann direkt auf den pc zugreifen können.  
Was kann man dagegen machen?

Thx


----------



## HanFred (29. Januar 2007)

wenn du deine IP wirklich effektiv verstecken willst, hilft wohl nur ein router mit NAT.
softwarefirewalls sind für solche fälle nicht wirklich gerüstet, wobei diese kiddies vielleicht auch nichts auf dem kasten haben, dann reichen sie trotzdem.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2007)

Haribo92 am 29.01.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich hab jetz endlich nen neuen pc und wollte den jetz hacksicher machen.
> Ich bin öfter auf TS² Servern und die Leute können da mit einem bestimmten hack die IP des pc´s herausfinden.
> ...



wie gehst du denn online? mit nem router kann es eigentlich nicht sein, dass die von außen auf den PC zugreifen, außer es wurde software bei dir installiert, die von deinen PC aus "sendet". dafür kannst du dann eine softwarefirewall nehmen, die nur browsern und programmen, die du selber freigibst, das senden von daten erlauben.

zudem wäre es ggf. sicherer, mit einem benutzerkonto zu arbeiten und nicht mit admin-rechten.

über das anzeigen der IP würd ich mir aber keine sorgen machen..


----------



## Haribo92 (29. Januar 2007)

HanFred am 29.01.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du deine IP wirklich effektiv verstecken willst, hilft wohl nur ein router mit NAT.
> softwarefirewalls sind für solche fälle nicht wirklich gerüstet, wobei diese kiddies vielleicht auch nichts auf dem kasten haben, dann reichen sie trotzdem.



Ich bin per Fitz Box als Router zum I-net verbunden.
Falls weiter hilft die box is die FRITZ!Fon Box WLAN 7170.
Hat diese Box diese erwähnte einstellungs möglichkeit?


----------



## soldier1986 (29. Januar 2007)

Wenn du genau hier schaust:
http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZBox/FRITZ_Box_Fon_WLAN/index.html##
unter Details.


Kannst du sehen das irgendwo in der mitte steht dann Network Address Translation das heißt dein Router unterstützt das.

PC <---> Router <---> Internet

Wenn du aufpasst und nicht irgend nen mist runterlädst und ausführst bist du somit recht sicher unterwegs.


----------



## Hannibal89 (29. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 29.01.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Haribo92 am 29.01.2007 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*
Stimmt, denn: www.wieistmeineip.de sagt alles.....


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2007)

Hannibal89 am 29.01.2007 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 29.01.2007 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich meinte, dass es scheissegal ist, ob man deine IP sieht oder nicht. was nutzt das denn fremden, außer du hast schiss, weil du irgendwas illegal machst, oder es nervt dich, dass die werbebanner dir neue bekanntschaften tatsächlich keine 10km von deinem wohnort entfernt vorschlagen...   die IP ist eh die dem router zugewiesene und nicht die vom PC, d.h. auf den PC kommst du mit der IP ja nicht.


----------



## Haribo92 (30. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 29.01.2007 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hannibal89 am 29.01.2007 19:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö schiss hab ich nich   
War nur n blödes gefürh als mir einer im TS alle meine eigenen dateien vorgelesen hat


----------

